# Golden Retriever Breeders



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking for a good breeder of Golden Retriever puppys here in Ohio (prefer central but will travel where-ever to work with the right breeder). If anyone can help I'd appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

We have a male golden w/papers. We would be willing to breed him if you have a female.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hey roger.. theres a lady that frequently walks her goldens in schiller park that's a breeder.. her goldens are beautiful.. next time i see her around, i'll ask..


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks all.


----------



## lureboy98'sDad (Apr 11, 2004)

There is a golden retreiver rescue organization in Ohio, they even get some pups there sometimes. You can also check with your local vets, they usually have the scoop on any local breeders. Good luck!


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah I have an application in with the local rescue club. I'm really not too keen on getting an adult dog but would consider if the right one comes along. Thanks again.


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

what have you found? I am looking to adopt a Golden. Have applications in at 2 different rescue's and they are both S L O W .


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

Try Amish auctions. They auction unsold puppies like livestock to other puppy mills. I have a golden that came from one and he is a super dog that fits the AKC standard to a tee. A person can't stop this type of breeding practices but you can rescue a puppy from that type of system.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish, we got a 1-year old through G.R.I.N. (Golden Retrievers In Need) out of Cleveland. Wonderful people - can't recommend them highly enough. 

http://www.grinrescue.org/

I was pretty darn shocked at how lousy I was treated trying to work with 3 other rescues in the state. 1 didn't return calls, 1 said they didn't have any Goldens (and they were a Golden rescue group), and the last made me feel like a third world citizen, even though I've owned a Golden almost my entire life!

From application to adoption took about 3 weeks. Your results may vary. If you apply, tell Lynette that Roger from Columbus says hi. We're members.

Oh, BTW our adopted dog is about the best dog you could ever want. Sweet, loving, listens very well, she just couldn't be any better. It's like they know you're saving them from a worse fate.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

We got ours here

http://www.geocities.com/pheasantridgegoldens/index.html

It is near Harrisburg on Rt. 62, just off of I-71


----------

